# The Taurus G3



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

350 rounds now, no malfunctions or complaints of any kind. I actually like it better than my Glock 17. I would have no problem carrying it. Even at $350.00 it's a good buy. If you abhor the name Taurus, that's up to you, but this gun's a winner in my opinion. This makes at least several of the latest Taurus guns a good buy. The G2, G3, and TX22 series.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

i have the G3c, and love it. shoots like a champ


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you want to part with your G17?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Do you want to part with your G17?


I would. I'm looking for a face to face sale though. Shipping seems costly. I don't know exactly why I don't warm up to this gun, I like the G21 a LOT! I think my CZ 75 b which is comparable, is just a much better gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> I would. I'm looking for a face to face sale though. Shipping seems costly. I don't know exactly why I don't warm up to this gun, I like the G21 a LOT! I think my CZ 75 b which is comparable, is just a much better gun.
> View attachment 19565


Buyer pays shipping, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

pic said:


> Buyer pays shipping, it shouldn't be an issue.


Thanks. I've never sold a hand gun on line. Shipped a rifle once and it was a bad experience.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> Thanks. I've never sold a hand gun on line. Shipped a rifle once and it was a bad experience.


Actually I've never shipped a gun either, lol.
I think you would let the gun store or ffl dealer handle it for a small fee.

Let's see what others may know on this subject, thanks 
Glad you're enjoying your new handguns.

I might be shooting from the hip on this , but it seems the polymer clones, particularly the rail systems have added a good amount of reliability,
Thanks


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a lot of "Old" Taurus pistols and revolvers, never had to send one back. I read the horror stories of the "New" ones and backed off. I tried the TX22 and found it to be better than some of the more expensive "Front Line" guns. The G2c that I fired impressed me. I bought the G3 to have some thing to play with over the Winter months. I certainly didn't need it. I was ready to call it sub-standard if that was the case. Pleasantly surprised. It's a keeper.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad your G3 is running good for you Tangof. I had sold off all my Taurus guns a while back, but I did break down to buy the G3C.








I took it and my Beretta APX Carry out this morning shooting...here are the results:








The target with the torn corner was the Beretta one, and the other is the G3C one. Both pistols shoot great.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> Glad your G3 is running good for you Tangof. I had sold off all my Taurus guns a while back, but I did break down to buy the G3C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen, you can't poke holes in a target with a pencil, etc ,and get away with it.
Lol. (Joking) 
Nice holes


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

pic said:


> Listen, you can't poke holes in a target with a pencil, etc ,and get away with it.
> Lol. (Joking)
> Nice holes


I have a pencil arsenal. .22 through .45. I have never been out penciled.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> Listen, you can't poke holes in a target with a pencil, etc ,and get away with it.
> Lol. (Joking)
> Nice holes


Oh snap! Did I say 10 yards? I meant 10 inches.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> Oh snap! Did I say 10 yards? I meant 10 inches.


Nice shooting.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> Nice shooting.


Thanks. It was a day where I was not suffering "shaky hands". Maybe it's because my hands are getting older?


----------

